# How did you find your therapist?



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Did you make an appoint with your general doctor? Did you just call? 

Did you look in a list or did you take someone else's recommendation?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

It's telling how I start a thread about lesbian sex and get over a 100 replies, but start a thread asking about therapy and get nothing. :no


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I wouldn't have thought you were the type to see a therapist.


----------



## ksinev (Dec 14, 2013)

I've tried about four therapists out in the past three years. I do research online. First I look into what my health insurance will cover and with whom. Then I look at their bio online if available. If they have interest in what my particular issues are I will call them directly.

I have not had any luck in looking for referrals from doctors, they seem just as clueless as I am and too busy to worry about it. But I guess it is worth a shot to ask. 

The trick is to get a therapist with an approach that you are compatible with. This comes with trial and error. My last therapist was the more directive type where she'd listen to you for about 2 minutes, interrupt then tell you everything you need to do to fix your life. That may work for some, but I found it obnoxious. A lot of it can boil down to rapport and whether you relate to the person.


----------



## nataliej (Sep 23, 2013)

Well, I go to the free clinic in my area, so I found my therapist through there. I wouldn't say she's my favorite, but I don't have health insurance so I'm just thankful to be able to talk to someone.

For people with health insurance this site: http://therapists.psychologytoday.com/rms/prof_search.php seems to be pretty helpful. It gives a pretty lengthy list of therapists and psychologists in ones area.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I don't have one currently, but my last therapist I got through my general doctor. I was having a mental breakdown in which I locked myself in the bathroom for quite a few hours....apparently my mum already had the therapist's number on hand as my doctor had recommended her numerous times. So she set up therapy for me for the rest of the summer.


----------



## LoungeFly (Jun 25, 2011)

How does one go about finding one when your health insurance doesn't cover therapy?


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

LoungeFly said:


> How does one go about finding one when your health insurance doesn't cover therapy?


The insurance doesnt cover any mental disorders in here so you pay it all from your pocket. Although they are obviously affecting your ability to function in society, to make a living and is causing a lot of emotional pain.

To answer the initial question, I have found my current therapist on the internet. I searched the list of psychologists in my town and just picked one that had a few recommendations. I knew none of them anyway. I have found my first therapist through one of my sister's friend. She gave me her number.


----------



## BeachGaBulldog (Feb 13, 2007)

When I moved to Florida, I found a place that has been great for me. I really like my therapist, and I get my medications there, too.


----------



## LoungeFly (Jun 25, 2011)

sad vlad said:


> The insurance doesnt cover any mental disorders in here so you pay it all from your pocket. Although they are obviously affecting your ability to function in society, to make a living and is causing a lot of emotional pain.
> 
> To answer the initial question, I have found my current therapist on the internet. I searched the list of psychologists in my town and just picked one that had a few recommendations. I knew none of them anyway. I have found my first therapist through one of my sister's friend. She gave me her number.


Nope, and I already pay over $300 a month for health insurance. When I read no mental health coverage I was pretty devastated. Then I called just to double check, and my fears where confirmed. So, not only am I now drifter to even call for help, I have the added worry on how to pay for the help


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

LoungeFly said:


> Nope, and I already pay over $300 a month for health insurance. When I read no mental health coverage I was pretty devastated. Then I called just to double check, and my fears where confirmed. So, not only am I now drifter to even call for help, I have the added worry on how to pay for the help


I was wondering: Isn't there a way to cheat the sistem? Some back door usually used in such cases? Like have your doctor write another diagnosis that is covered by your insurance. I think I saw somewhere on youtube a documentary on borderline(or some other major mental disorder) were they said doctors are sometimes intentionally writing down a wrong diagnosis on the paper so the insurance would pay for their clients treatment.
Just a thought.

Maybe this will be a bit helpful. I am not from USA to be able to give you more ideas as I am not sure how your sistem is working:
http://www.confessionsofatherapist.com/2010/12/what-your-therapist-hasnt-told-you.html

I did hear something from my therapist in here. That he sometimes agrees with clients to write down Schizophrenia as a diagnosis as it is the only disorder for which they do cover a bit for the medication but not for therapy sessions.


----------



## nataliej (Sep 23, 2013)

LoungeFly said:


> How does one go about finding one when your health insurance doesn't cover therapy?


I found mine through a free clinic. I don't know if your area has one, but most do, so you might want to check there.


----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

My DR reffered me to the mental health clinic and they probably just randomly chose her for me lol


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Referral through the psych hospital.


----------



## rambo (Nov 14, 2010)

I googled thru therapists.psychologytoday.com 

I looked for one that is my opposite sex. That's has experience with anxiety patients, that takes my insurance and have multiple methods etc.

I also interview her thru email. I just asked her a couple of questions. It's funny she still joke about how I interviewed her lol.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

I just searched Google. If you have insurance you'll have to find out through them which clinics they cover


----------



## chickenfett (Jun 2, 2011)

arnie said:


> It's telling how I start a thread about lesbian sex and get over a 100 replies, but start a thread asking about therapy and get nothing. :no


Perhaps you should have title this thread "how did you find your lesbian sex doctor"?

But seriously, I looked for local mental health offices and inquired within there.


----------



## chickenfett (Jun 2, 2011)

LoungeFly said:


> How does one go about finding one when your health insurance doesn't cover therapy?


You can make arrangements with your insurance to see if you can get a therapist for you.


----------



## awkwardsilent (Jun 14, 2012)

Very boring but I got a referral and there is only a small number of mental health professionals in my tiny tiny town so... you get whoever is working.


----------

